# Number of members



## marc777 (Mar 18, 2006)

We're defo going to join theTTOC. 

Notice on the webpage that there 39 members yet many seem to support a sig with a membership reference much higher. 

How many members are there? :?

Aplogies if I'm being thick. 

2 bottles of red wine on a Friday night doesn't help. :roll: :roll:

And its only 9.30pm. :roll:

Ah well - here's for the hatrick. :wink:

Marc


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

About 400 active I believe altho someone better informed will be along to confirm no doubt.

39 is the number of people signed up to the new website which was only launched a day or so ago m8. A misundestanding that didnt occur to us and I appreciate you pointing out, albeit by accident.


----------



## marc777 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that Leg. 

MARC


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc

I'm in Oxfordshire also! Where abouts are you?

Fi, the nearest Rep meets are probably South (NaughTTy) and West Midlands (Yogibear).

We've recently sold our 925th membership, but magazine distribution time is always a hive of memberhip expiry's  Members realising that they have expired and won't get the latest mag, so they renew  We've sent about 180 renewal reminders over the last week or so, so we'll be busy over the next couple of weeks, but not too busy to send you a membership pack  I'll look out for your membership :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Hi Marc
> 
> I'm in Oxfordshire also! Where abouts are you?
> 
> Fi, the nearest Rep meets are probably South (NaughTTy)


....and you still haven't made it to one of my meets Mark :roll: :wink:

one day......


----------

